# Star Trek 4: Regie und Cast der Fortsetzung stehen fest



## yaviellorien (21. November 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Trek 4: Regie und Cast der Fortsetzung stehen fest* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Trek 4: Regie und Cast der Fortsetzung stehen fest*


----------



## Rabowke (21. November 2019)

Noise!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. November 2019)

YESSSSSSS!!!


----------



## Neawoulf (21. November 2019)

Mal abwarten, was das wird. Ich bin ja kein großer Fan der Reboot-Reihe, aber evtl. gebe ich denen nochmal eine Chance. Ich hoffe allerdings, dass die kommende Picard Serie gut wird und stilistisch vielleicht den einen oder anderen Einfluss auch auf zukünftige Kinofilme überträgt.

Und, verdammt nochmal, werdet diese verdammte Vier im Titel los! Das hier ist schließlich nicht Star Trek IV - Zurück in die Gegenwart aus dem Jahr 1986.


----------



## gamechris (21. November 2019)

Was mich am meisten interessiert: Wie wird die Enterprise-A in Reboot-Universum aussehen?


----------



## MichaelG (21. November 2019)

Yepp. Genial. Freu*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. November 2019)

gamechris schrieb:


> Was mich am meisten interessiert: Wie wird die Enterprise-A in Reboot-Universum aussehen?


Ende von Beyond ansehen, da wird sie doch im Schnell Zeitraffer neugebaut.


----------



## MrFob (21. November 2019)

Ich hoffe nur, dass Kirk im naechsten Film dann nicht mehr so depri drauf ist wie am Anfang vom letzten.


----------



## Lucatus (22. November 2019)

kann da Chris Hemsworth sehr gut verstehen weil die neuen Filme sind einfach eine Beleidigung für Star Treck


----------



## Enisra (22. November 2019)

Lucatus schrieb:


> kann da Chris Hemsworth sehr gut verstehen weil die neuen Filme sind einfach eine Beleidigung für Star Treck



Man merkt schon dass noch nie Nemesis gesehen hast
oder überhaupt in letzter Zeit Star Trek


----------



## hunterseyes (22. November 2019)

Lucatus schrieb:


> kann da Chris Hemsworth sehr gut verstehen weil die neuen Filme sind einfach eine Beleidigung für Star *Treck*



Es ist eher eine Beleidigung Star Trek mit CK zu schreiben.
Finde es persönlich klasse, dass es nun doch weiter geht und kann es kaum abwarten. Generell brenne ich auf Filme a la StarTrek, Alien, Terminator. Haben was kultiges aus meiner Jugend.


----------



## Lucatus (25. November 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> Man merkt schon dass noch nie Nemesis gesehen hast
> oder überhaupt in letzter Zeit Star Trek



ich habe nemesis und discovery gesehen


----------



## Worrel (25. November 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> Man merkt schon dass noch nie Nemesis gesehen hast


Na, da kann sich _Into Plotholes_ aka _Into Darkness_ aber problemlos danebenstellen, ohne aufzufallen.

Mit _Beyond_ ham sie hingegen ganz gut die Kurve gekriegt. Bin mal gespannt, wohin die Reise qualitativ als nächstes geht ...


----------

